# HELP - don't know where to start



## Dunnie (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi ladies  

I've just started to feel abit more positive after BFN last month and we've decided to go ahead with overseas treatment and I'm just trying to sus' out where to start as I'm keen to get going.

I've been reading through some of the sites and it mentions a Proforma / Guide for Beginners for Overseas Treatment but I can't seem to find the final version - can anyone point me in the right direction. 

I'm blonde haired / blue eyed and have therefore ruled out Spanish clinics due to the wait and am currently thinking of Czech Republic among other places - there are so many to choose from it's really difficult knowing where to start.  Any advise on clinics or information anyone can let me have would really be appreciated.

Many thanks for any help / words of wisdom you can offer me.

Dunniexx


----------



## Tinker74 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi Dunnie,

I Am Blond with blue eyes and We went to IM in Spain, in April and they told me there is no wait for donors with my Characterics, as they have donors from all over the world. we have to wait for a test for Thalassemia as my husband has the trait, so its put us back a month, but they told me 6 weeks to begin with.

Good luck finding somewhere

Kelly


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello, just a quick ditto to say that waiting lists are very short for blue eyed donors at IVI clinics in Spain.  I had to wait no time at all for both of my donors (only a couple of days for the 2nd one!).
Check with one of the moderators for what has happened to the proforma for beginners, or with Tony/Mel. 
Good luck !
Bluebell xx


----------



## Dunnie (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks Kelly and Bluebell - that's good news as I'd expected long waits in Spain from reading through some of the messages and had ruled Spain out as an option.  

How did you decide to go with the clinic in Spain - there are so many out there it's really difficult knowing which to go with.

Did you get all your scans done in the UK and if so, did you have to pay extra for these over here?

Good luck for your treatment   

Thanks for your help

Dunnie xx


----------



## Tinker74 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi Bluebell,

IM was recommended to me by a Doctor we saw at another fertility clinic along with a few others and I started to do some reseach into it and me and my dh decided to go and have a look.  I have not started any Tx yet but we are hoping to go back in July.
I have spoken to my local private hospital in Hertfordshire and they said I can go and have my scan with them, the cost is about £120.  your can PM me if you want to know anything else, I don't know very much but i will try and help you

Good luck with everything


----------

